# totem-audio-preview Broken for me



## Zircon (Jul 21, 2013)

Hi and Happy Hot Summer.

In trying to upgrade the nvidia-driver, I somehow lost the use of the `totem-audio-preview` .  My nvidia-driver didn't upgrade, even with a:
`$ sudo portupgrade -R nvidia-driver`
but that's not this issue.

Basically now, if I hover the mouse over an .MP3, in /var/log/messages, I will see:

```
Jul 21 14:27:05 myhost kernel: pid 46397 (totem-audio-preview), uid 1001: exited on signal 6 (core dumped)
```
and will receive a corresponding dump file in ~.  There will be no sound, although a double-click on the file will open Totem just fine and play the .MP3, sound and all.  

Furthermore, for `$ totem-audio-preview`, stdout says:

```
GLib (gthread-posix.c): Unexpected error from C library during 'pthread_mutex_unlock': Operation not permitted.  Aborting.
Abort trap: 6 (core dumped)
```


I am not sure where to look for more help.  I have tried web searching a lot, and of course performed a successful:
`$ sudo portupgrade -R totem` with a couple of required instances of `$ sudo pkfdb- F` along the way as needed, following all subsequent instructions from FreeBSD 9.1.

Ports are from July 19, 2013.  I am using Gnome Desktop.  I would really appreciate any advice, but losing this nice feature is not the end of the world.

Thank you.


----------



## xdevelnet (May 17, 2014)

I have same issue. Still cant solve it


----------

